# Hilton vs Wyndham....which one ??



## meldev (Apr 13, 2016)

We are big Hilton fans.  We are HH Gold members annually and always look to stay at their hotels.  We love the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the area's proximity to Disney Parks.  

Last week, we stayed at HBC, then traveled to South Florida and stayed at Wyndham Royal Vista. We loved the Royal Vista in terms of location on the beach and spaciousness.  It wasn't as luxurious as the Hilton, but for our beach trips it was just fine!  We spoke to resale owners and thus sparked our interest in purchasing.  

So I'm looking for feedback from anyone who may own both, or chose either Hilton over Wyndham or vice versa.  What are the advantages of both?
Hilton seems to have more fees associated with it, but I may be wrong there, I'm very new to the process.

Any feedback would be helpful!
THANKS In advance


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 13, 2016)

meldev said:


> We are big Hilton fans.  We are HH Gold members annually and always look to stay at their hotels.  We love the Hilton Bonnet Creek and the area's proximity to Disney Parks.
> 
> Last week, we stayed at HBC, then traveled to South Florida and stayed at Wyndham Royal Vista. We loved the Royal Vista in terms of location on the beach and spaciousness.  It wasn't as luxurious as the Hilton, but for our beach trips it was just fine!  We spoke to resale owners and thus sparked our interest in purchasing.
> 
> ...



Wyndham has far more destinations, but as you have seen, their quality varies between competitive with Hilton and "meh".


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2016)

Please start acquiring WHAT the costs are with each system/resort you are looking at. 

Being on the beach is nice ... but while I own at Royal Vista, I stay usually at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... lots of food & drink in the immediate area. More city services for getting around Ft Lauderdale over Pompano Beach. Bigger resort in number of units - but way, way smaller pool - all fixed weeks with some of my ownership in RCI Points there. FLBR is about $600+ per week cheaper to stay at than Royal Vista; has no guest certificate fees ($99 Wyndham); can split the 2/2 unit into a 1/1 (slps 6) and a ST (slps 2) to exchange thru both RCI and II. or rent the ST 65-70% of the MFs during PRIME season.

Wyndham points seem GREAT til you can't book the time you want without jumping thru hoops. And as a resale buyer, you get hit with HK and RT fees for booking short stays, changing dates ... then, realizing MANY people are 'gaming' the Wyndham system to use their VIP booking window discounts (which as a resale buyer YOU don't get access to) to rent out HIGHLY desirable dates. And people who are VIPs tend to book units and RENT some/most of the vacation reservations out to PAY for the large number of points they own - both MFs costs and purchase money needed for that VIP level they brought directly from Wyndham. MFs at FLBR are very stable.

Buying Wyndham resale works GREAT .. if you know the cost of MFs based on how many points you need for a full week stay; decide & book ONCE and not change your reservations after booking. Buying points while fully understanding the MFs WILL go up yearly; living to reserve your PRIME time unit with: in the 13 months from today, WHERE WILL I be staying.


----------

